# Is the trip worth it?



## WTNUT (Feb 16, 2015)

I have been trying to draw an elk tag for 8 years and will keep trying. However, it just occurred to me I may need to make the trip for upland birds. I have two excellent GSP's by anyone's standards and a third that is good. I live in Ohio so I am not likely to drive it. But if the hunting was good enough I would certainly consider flying two of the dogs out to hunt.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Grouse Yes
Chukar Yes
Pheasant NO
Waterfowl Yes


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

chukars are here, so are waterfowl and grouse, like fowlmouth said. But you will definitely need people to show you where.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

For upland it will mostly depend on the hatch this spring and the conditions. No one is going to know how good of numbers we will have this fall until it arrives. That said, utahgolf is spot on. Unless you know how and where to hunt chukar/grouse you will be up the creek without a paddle. Also hunting these birds, especially chukar takes strong legs and lungs. Unless you are incredibly healthy and in super good shape it's going to be a struggle. Altitude for a buckeye flatlander can be a factor, I know because I have a friend from the buckeye state who would come out and hunt elk with me. It kicked his trash and chukar hunting is a lot harder than what I put him through. I don't mean to be so negative, just want to paint a realistic picture for ya.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

1. Yes I am an ex-buckeye
2. Even if U think U are in shape the chukar hunting will get U. Grouse hunting not so much.
3. Yes in Utah U need to know someone to get into any of the birds if U don't live here.
4. Idaho would give U a better over-all shot.
5. If U do decide to go further with the thought waves let me know.
6. Since we are not having winter here I am going back to Ohio Friday to enjoy the near 0 weather.


----------



## jc3000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I recently relocated to Utah and think the chukar hunting is pretty decent here. I just did some research and then went out exploring. My dog is not excellent, but we still came home with birds all but once. If I was better at shooting we would have limited out several times.


----------



## WTNUT (Feb 16, 2015)

Airborne said:


> For upland it will mostly depend on the hatch this spring and the conditions. No one is going to know how good of numbers we will have this fall until it arrives. That said, utahgolf is spot on. Unless you know how and where to hunt chukar/grouse you will be up the creek without a paddle. Also hunting these birds, especially chukar takes strong legs and lungs. Unless you are incredibly healthy and in super good shape it's going to be a struggle. Altitude for a buckeye flatlander can be a factor, I know because I have a friend from the buckeye state who would come out and hunt elk with me. It kicked his trash and chukar hunting is a lot harder than what I put him through. I don't mean to be so negative, just want to paint a realistic picture for ya.


I appreciate it. I do. In my experience, the residents of the RM's are always better equipped to handle altitude to handle the altitude. However, I am in my 40s and in excellent shape. I have chased a lot of animals with a bow at high altitudes. So I am not worried about that. I am a little worried okay a lot worried about not being able to find birds. Are there any guides that do upland hunts or private trespass fees that are worth the price. I would like to try chukar.


----------



## WTNUT (Feb 16, 2015)

Packfish said:


> 1. Yes I am an ex-buckeye
> 2. Even if U think U are in shape the chukar hunting will get U. Grouse hunting not so much.
> 3. Yes in Utah U need to know someone to get into any of the birds if U don't live here.
> 4. Idaho would give U a better over-all shot.
> ...


Thanks. All good points and I have been thinking of Idaho.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The best thing about chukar hunting in Utah is all the public land that is available to hunt. You definitely will not need to worry about getting access to private property. I'm sure you could arrange to go with guys from this forum or the guys from the Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation on facebook. No need for a guide, just rent a truck and head West on I-80, any of those mountain ranges have chukars.;-)


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

I love hunting Chukars. If I was coming from the east I would not look at Utah. Obviously the Dakotas have pheasants but look at Montana. Lots of public walk in areas and several species. 

Good luck on the elk draw.

p.s In Cleveland next week for 3 days and dreading the arctic freeze.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Pheasant: Utah very poor, Idaho poor, Montana good, Washington poor
Chukar: Utah fair, Nevada good, Idaho good, Montana good, Washington very good
Grouse: Utah good, Nevada fair, Idaho good, Montana good, Washington very good
Waterfoul: Utah fair, Idaho good, Montana good, Washington very good

I guess Montana would be my choice if I wanted a good variety hunting trip.


----------



## WTNUT (Feb 16, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> The best thing about chukar hunting in Utah is all the public land that is available to hunt. You definitely will not need to worry about getting access to private property. I'm sure you could arrange to go with guys from this forum or the guys from the Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation on facebook. No need for a guide, just rent a truck and head West on I-80, any of those mountain ranges have chukars.;-)


What is Facebook?

Ha ha


----------



## WTNUT (Feb 16, 2015)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> I love hunting Chukars. If I was coming from the east I would not look at Utah. Obviously the Dakotas have pheasants but look at Montana. Lots of public walk in areas and several species.
> 
> Good luck on the elk draw.
> 
> p.s In Cleveland next week for 3 days and dreading the arctic freeze.


It is suppose to be -15 in southern Ohio tonight.


----------



## WTNUT (Feb 16, 2015)

BPturkeys said:


> Pheasant: Utah very poor, Idaho poor, Montana good, Washington poor
> Chukar: Utah fair, Nevada good, Idaho good, Montana good, Washington very good
> Grouse: Utah good, Nevada fair, Idaho good, Montana good, Washington very good
> Waterfoul: Utah fair, Idaho good, Montana good, Washington very good
> ...


 Where in Montana would you go generally speaking? I enjoy Montana a lot, but also Idaho, Wyoming, Arizona, Colorado - heck I just need to move west!


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

WTNUT said:


> It is suppose to be -15 in southern Ohio tonight.


Sick and wrong. Thank God the ancestors had enough sense to migrate west! Just wish they had not sold the herds and land generations ago.


----------



## wirehairbirdboy (Jan 4, 2015)

montana does not have chukars except in carbon county
not sure what the pheasant is like in that area but it is not as good as north east mt.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Look for young box elders bordering on pine forest for grouse....I was in that stuff this year and practically stepped on over a dozen grouse without looking for them. If you get skunked on pheasants you could always take your dogs to one of the clubs and pay to hunt planted birds, or you could wait and see if the DNR is going to release farm raised pheasants on the WMAs again this year.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Jedidiah said:


> Look for young box elders bordering on pine forest for grouse....I was in that stuff this year and practically stepped on over a dozen grouse without looking for them. If you get skunked on pheasants you could always take your dogs to one of the clubs and pay to hunt planted birds, or you could wait and see if the DNR is going to release farm raised pheasants on the WMAs again this year.


Everyone knows the only time you find animals is when you are not hunting them. I bet if you had a shotgun with you you would have seen 0 grouse


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

brendo said:


> Everyone knows the only time you find animals is when you are not hunting them. I bet if you had a shotgun with you you would have seen 0 grouse


One of those occasions, I completed that loop of my elk hunting hike, got my shotgun out of the car, came back to the same place....not a whisper of birds. They weren't even disturbed when I went by before, barely even tried to get out of my way. I think I'll try the same trick again this year, only I'll put some slugs in my pocket for when the deer or elk pops up because it thinks I'm only carrying bird shot.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

*Pheasant hunting*

Don't waste your money coming to Utah for pheasant hunting. I have traveled to South Dakota the last 15 years and that is where you want to hunt. Get to know some people in SD and they will work with you and they are great people. We do not have to pay a thing to hunt just buy our license. Great people and lots of birds. Your dogs would love it.


----------



## WTNUT (Feb 16, 2015)

If I were to go to Montana as suggested is there a general region I should concentrate on? Everything I read suggests Lewiston, but is that area going to be over run with people hunting?


----------



## wirehairbirdboy (Jan 4, 2015)

depends when you go. opening weekend probably. later in the season it wont be.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I haven't been to Montana in years, sounds like I need to make a trip. Any suggestions on where to hunt? How about around Missoula?


----------



## wirehairbirdboy (Jan 4, 2015)

for grouse or big game maybe. for upland game go east.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

WTNUT said:


> If I were to go to Montana as suggested is there a general region I should concentrate on? Everything I read suggests Lewiston, but is that area going to be over run with people hunting?


I didn't know people hunting was that popular in Montana.

.

.


----------



## WTNUT (Feb 16, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> I didn't know people hunting was that popular in Montana.
> 
> .
> 
> .


Ha ha - I will be sure to write as I do at work from this point forward; with specificity and proper grammer.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

WTNUT said:


> Ha ha - I will be sure to write as I do at work from this point forward; with specificity and proper grammer.


"specificity"... that just can't be a real word.


----------



## WTNUT (Feb 16, 2015)

BPturkeys said:


> "specificity"... that just can't be a real word.


It is, now may we focus on birds?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I am trying to get my brother and his son out this fall from Ohio- I am looking at Montana and or North Dakota- certainly mid to eat Montana- I have signed up to get the open hunting land guide that comes out on Aug 15 for Montana and gathering all the info on ND. IF anyone has any insights to any of that I would appreciate it- I have enjoyable hunting here and Idaho but I live here and success comes with time . I would like to get them into some birds with a little less time.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Listen - if we don't get some water here in the good old Beehive State our increased number of chukars are kapootz same with Idaho, Oregon, Nevada and Washington.

Utah had a decent hunt for chukars this year. Last night I read on KSL that over 25,000 chukars were shot last year in Utah. The only species that was higher was waterfowl.

I have a nasty taste of revenge for chukars and go after them with a vengence. So I lost over 80 pounds and got in shape to really go after them. I really want to start going to Nevada as the state seems to have more water where you need it for chukars.

Waterfowl - if you get away from everyone, Utah has phenominal waterfowling. I have gone to Canada two times and absolutley slaughtered the geese and ducks up there. As it is about having the right equipment and asking permission. Down here in Utah you have to work for your birds. We get a lot of ducks - but Utah is not a goose state. We do not have the type of agriculture to support it. 

Wyomings Big Horn Basin misght be a place for you to try. Kind of a not well known place that has pheasants, chukar and huns.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

silverkitten73 said:


> Listen - if we don't get some water here in the good old Beehive State our increased number of chukars are kapootz same with Idaho, Oregon, Nevada and Washington.
> 
> Utah had a decent hunt for chukars this year. Last night I read on KSL that over 25,000 chukars were shot last year in Utah. The only species that was higher was waterfowl.


False:

Band-tailed pigeon: 27
California quail: 2,626
Chukar partridge: 25,973
Cottontail rabbit: 29,353
Dove: 77,616
Forest grouse: 26,891
Gambel's quail: 1,341
Gray partridge: 1,263
Greater sage-grouse: 565
Ring-necked pheasant: 38,028
Sandhill crane: 96
Sharp-tailed grouse: 124
Snowshoe hare: 384
White-tailed ptarmigan: 18
Wild turkey: 2,914
Ducks: 184,346
Geese: 17,618
Swans: 348

Also to add, its going to be more than just water that will effect chukar numbers, specifically the timing of the moisture. If we get some cold and rainy late spring weather when the chicks are hatching the survival rate will plummet and so will our bird numbers. We of course need moisture but timing is everything and you can't control the weather so I try not to worry about things that are out of my control.

Congrats on loosing the weight! and wanting to hit the hills, that is pretty cool and I wish the best of luck to you


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

and of those Ring-necked pheasant: 38,028 - how many were wild birds ?

SK- Great on the weight loss- very few of us could benefit from that


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Packfish said:


> and of those Ring-necked pheasant: 38,028 - how many were wild birds ?


 I'd estimate around 4.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Back to the question - 
I lived a couple of years in Great Falls, Montana in the late 90s. I h ad great success hunting pheasants near the town of Fort Benton. That country is fairly flat, interspersed with coulees. The coulees are where you find the birds and deer for that matter. In fall, the wind will blow hard up on the prairie, and the birds will get out of it in the coulees. Working those has given me the absolute best pheasant hunting days I've ever had. And putting that in context, I also lived in western Nebraska for a couple of years and hunted pheasants there. The pheasant hunting around Fort Benton was absolutely superior to anything I found in Nebraska. 

Now that said, access is the bigger issue. In Montana, a friend of mine grew upon on a farm in Fort Benton and he welcomed me as his guest to go pheasant hunting. They kept the hunting on their land (5,000 acres) to family and friends only. 

In Nebraska, I hunted public access lands. Each year, Nebraska Game Fish and Parks publishes a map book that shows what lands they have pre-negotiated public hunting access. Those are the parcels I hunted exclusively and always found birds. I had a circuit of several parcels of land I would hunt and between them, each outing I'd limit on birds throughout the season. I hunted in areas generally south and west of North Platte, mostly Lincoln, Frontier, Hayes, Chase, Hitch**** and Perkins Counties. I traveled throughout that region for work a few times a week, and kept my shotgun for quick walks, usually in the afternoon/evenings. I didn't have a dog at the time and figured if I had one, I would have done much much better. 

Lots of great places in Western Nebraska though. It doesn't get the press or pressure that the Dakotas do. But most local hotels welcome bird dogs and can be had pretty cheap. 

Back to the Montana thing - they also do the public walk-in access program there. Though I've not hunted those areas so I can't speak to them. 

I hope that is helpful.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Airborne - you busted me. I was working off of memory - which at times can be feeble. I was focused on chukars when I read the KSL report. Cause I want to kill em' - legally of course.


----------



## WTNUT (Feb 16, 2015)

Well so far based upon private messages, public responses to my original request here and responses on other forums, Montana and Idaho seem to be getting the most support for a diversified upland hunt. There seems to be reasonable numbers of birds and most people have indicated access is reasonable for this day and age. With regard to pheasants, South Dakota seems to be getting a lot of support. While no one has been very specific as to regions or birds within a region, that is okay. I am STILL going to hunt Utah as well as these other states because I love the western states and am glad to 
be bird hunting again.


----------



## wirehairbirdboy (Jan 4, 2015)

The walk in access areas in montana are generally pretty good. If you want to focus on huns and sharpies go before pheasant opens and you will have lots less people to deal with. If you want to try for all wait a couple weekends after the opener of pheasant as it can be pretty crowded. (at least for me being a montana farm kid)


----------

